# Craigslist chinchilla and guinea pig. o.o I was shocked



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

http://newyork.craigslist.org/que/pet/2618836654.html
"they come with *their* three level cage"
What the fudge?
Does this seem like a bad idea to anyone else? o.e
Not only that but that cage would be to small for two chinchillas I feel like. 
And look at the room the guinea pig has. He has that ground floor part. Thats it. Thats so little space it makes me sad. Dx
So many things about this bother me.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is really sad. I've never had a chinchilla but from what little I do know I've heard it isn't recommended for them to have plastic in the cage on top of it being so small  On top of the horrible conditions they are wanting 80 dollars when basically all the stuff will have to be trashed and the correct things bought. Hopefully they find a good home.


----------



## 2manypets (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes, there should not be any plastic in the cage and the wheel is too small and mesh which is dangerous. 

I hope someone can take them and seperate them so they each get the proper care they deserve.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Gosh I wish I could. Poor little guys.
Maybe I'll google some small animal rescues in new york and see if they can help.


----------



## ericarad (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh, no!  I just hate it when someone has a pet that they didn't care to research beforehand. 

Hopefully a rescue will take them!! Great thinking!


----------

